# DIY sub riser



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mods if this is in the wrong section I apologize.

I got my new premier acoustics pa-120 subwoofer and I was reading a little on sub risers (gramma, etc.). I had some 4" furniture feet and 3/4" scrap MDF laying around, so I figured I would give it a shot and build one. I made the cut an extra inch on both sides of the mdf from the sub measurements (18"x15").

Before I painted it I brought it in the house and pulled out Kung Fu Panda. I played the skadoosh scene with my wife agreeing to listen to see if there was a difference. Played the scene twice with no riser and then placed the riser under the sub. Then tried it again... well... SKADOOSH!! My wife even said that she noticed a difference and that the bass was so much better. I can say that it definitely had more punch and seemed a lot fuller.

Here's how I built it.

I used t-nuts to secure the feet to the mdf and primed it. I painted the legs black (no pics yet). And I got some speaker enclosure carpet from a local carpet dealer for $4. I pulled the carpet taut over the mdf and secured it with staples along the bottom.























































Sorry if this post seems like it is all over the place, it's late and I'm tired. Just wanted to throw this up before I went to bed. I got to finish it up in the morning and I'll post some pics of the final riser. Thanks for looking. Comments welcome!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I got my new pa-120.....


As in the Premier Acoustic PA-120 Subwoofer?

Edit: Never mind, I see from another thread that's the sub you mean.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> As in the Premier Acoustic PA-120 Subwoofer?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I see from another thread that's the sub you mean.


Yeah sorry I should of mentioned that. Fixed.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the finished product. I ordered some parts from monoprice, so when I get them on Monday I should be able to get REW up and running.

I think the riser has made a difference, at least to my ears, rather than having the sub directly on the floor.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Once you get REW running you can compare with and without the riser to see what effect it does have.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

nice job, it matches your sub well. I have always wondered why people buy these instead of making it themselves. I guess not everyones garage is full of scrap wood like mine...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, most sub risers are designed for isolation, not just for added height. Whether they actually make a difference depends on whether you have problems to begin with.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

bonehead848 said:


> nice job, it matches your sub well. I have always wondered why people buy these instead of making it themselves. I guess not everyones garage is full of scrap wood like mine...


Thanks. I like the way it turned out.  I had the legs sitting around from an ottoman project that they didn't work for. I have just got into the DIY thing and so far I built an entertainment center, an ottoman, and this sub riser.


----------



## HelpWithSound (Sep 16, 2021)

sickboy013 said:


> Thanks. I like the way it turned out.  I had the legs sitting around from an ottoman project that they didn't work for. I have just got into the DIY thing and so far I built an entertainment center, an ottoman, and this sub riser.


Any tips on the cheapest way to go about sourcing each individual piece?


----------

